# 1973 HaiCo Skylark wiring?



## metalman675 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi there, my neighbour just cut the wires off of his trailer in hopes of putting a new ends.  Didn't mark anything, now he doesn't know what is what?  He came to ask me for help, but I only have worked with four wires.(yellow,green brown,white)  Very simple.  His trailer has, blue,thick white,red,small white,thick black and brown.  The trailer shops say they r to busy for him to help.  Can anyone help a brother out?  Thanks.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 23, 2009)

Re: 1973 HaiCo Skylark wiring?

Blue: Trailer Brakes
Large White: Ground
Red: Left Turn
Black: Battery Charge or HOT
Brown: Running Lights

Nowadays, a Green wire is used for Right Turn.  I suspect your small white was that in 1973.  

At least that will get you started.  If other things have changed from 1973 wiring codes, you should be able to figure it out.  There is a 7th wire also that you did not mention, you may not have it.....It is Yellow for Back Up Lights.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 23, 2009)

Re: 1973 HaiCo Skylark wiring?

Helpful site for trailer wiring http://www.etrailer.com/faq_wiring.aspx


----------

